# MartialTalk Announces new KenpoTalk Community



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2005)

*MartialTalk Announces new KenpoTalk Community*

 Buffalo NY February 14, 2005  MartialTalk.com, one of the premier Internet destinations for martial arts enthusiasts, announced today that it is developing a new resource and community site for the Kenpo Community called KenpoTalk. While the full feature set is still under consideration, the site will feature resources and historical archives as well as a friendly discussion forum. KenpoTalk, located at kenpotalk.com, is being jointly developed by MartialTalk.com and SilverStar WebDesigns Inc, and will be a cornerstone in the new SilverStar Community Network. The site is set for a March 1st 2005 opening.

 Full Announcement: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=348661#post348661


----------



## bignick (Feb 14, 2005)

Does this mean we can finally get rid of all these kenpo people overrunning the board????


J/k....and you knew it...so settle down...besides, I've said it before and I'll say it again, you know how sweet you guys looke in those black gi's..


----------



## dubljay (Feb 14, 2005)

I dont think you can ever get rid of us Kenpo folks.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Feb 15, 2005)

This rocks...thank you!!!


----------

